# The Food Allergy List I compiled



## linicx

The list contains Soy, Corn, Gluten, Fiber and Seven Hidden Allergens found in commpn products like toothpaste. 

Allergic to Soy? Avoid these (incomplete list)

 0. Green soybeans (edamame)
 0. Hydrolyzed vegetable protein (HVP)
 0. Infant formulas, soy-based
 0. Lecithin (extracted from soy oil, though safe for a majority of soy-allergic people)
 0. Meat alternatives (meat analogs)
 0. Miso
 0. Natto
 0. Non-dairy soy frozen dessert
 0. Oyster sauce (most brands contain soy protein)
 0. Soy cheese
 0. Soy fiber
 0. Okara
 0. Soy bran
 0. Soy isolate fiber (also known as structured protein fiber [SPF])
 0. Soy flour (used in most muffins, some doughnuts, many breads, and other bakery goods)
 0. Soy grits
 0. Soy protein concentrate
 0. Soy protein isolates (isolated soy protein)
 0. Soy protein, textured
 0. Textured soy flour (TSF)
 0. Textured vegetable protein (TVP)
 0. Tuna (canned, “packed in water”—read the fine print: most contain vegetable broth, which is made from soybeans)
 0. Soy sauce (tamari, shoyu, teriyaki sauce)
 0. Soy yogurt
 0. Soy beans, whole
 0. Soy milk and beverages
 0. Soy nut butter
 0. Soy nuts
 0. Soy oil (though safe for a majority of soy-allergic people)
 0. Sprouts, soy
 0. Tempeh
 0. Tofu and tofu products
 0. Vegetable broth (frequently contains hydrolyzed vegetable protein from soy
 0. Whipped toppings, soy-based
Yuba
Chocolate
Mayonnaise 
Margerine
Oats

Corn Allergies? 

Sea Salt only (Table salt includes Dextrose)
Beverages to avoid:
 0. Coffee Rich
 0. Evaporated milk
 0. Frozen orange juice (except Minute Maid)
 0. Gin, whiskey, and any alcoholic beverage or soft drink containing malt, malt syrup, or malt extract
 0. Hawaiian Punch
 0. Hi-C
 0. Infant formulas, some (Enfamil, Modilac, and Similac)
 0. Instant coffee
 0. Mott’s Apple Juice
Fruits to avoid:
 0. Candied fruits, canned fruits, and dried fruits that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Frozen and sweetened fruits that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Fruit desserts that contain corn syrup or HFCS
Dairy to avoid:
 0. Ice cream and sherbets that contain corn syrup of HFCS
 0. Flavored yogurts that contain corn syrup or HFCS
Vegetables to avoid:
 0. Corn
 0. Hominy
 0. Ketchup that contains corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Succotash
Baking ingredients to avoid:
 0. Baking powders, most (corn-free baking powders are available that use arrowroot powder or potato starch instead of cornstarch)
 0. Carmel coloring (may contain corn syrup)
 0. Cornstarch
 0. Cornmeal
 0. Vanilla extract (many brands contain corn syrup; some brands do not)
 0. Yeast (except Red Star dry yeast)
Baked goods to avoid:
 0. Commercial backed goods that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Biscuits, Bisquick, and pancake mixes that contain corn syrup
 0. Granola bars and cookies that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Modified cornstarch
 0. Pie crusts and cake mixes that contain corn syrup or HFCS
Cereals to avoid:
 0. Cereals listing corn, corn syrup, or HFCS on labels
 0. Corn flakes
 0. Grits
 0. Pre-sweetened cereals (most)
Sweeteners to avoid:
 0. Confectioners sugar (many brands contain cornstarch; some do not)
 0. “Corn sugar”
 0. Corn syrup
 0. Dextrose (iodized table salt contains dextrose)
 0. “Fruit sugar”
 0. Glucose
 0. Golden syrup
 0. High fructose corn syrup (HFCS)
 0. “Invert sugar,” “invert syrup”
 0. Malt, malt syrup, and malt extract
 0. Sucrose labeled “from corn”
 0. Treacle
Desserts and snacks to avoid:
 0. Candy, frostings, and carob desserts that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Fritos
 0. Graham crackers
 0. Jellies, jams, and peanut butter that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Jello
 0. Marshmallows
 0. Popcorn
 0. Products containing xanthan gum
 0. Puddings that contain corn syrup or HFCS
Meats to avoid:
 0. Bacon and cooked meats in gravies that contain corn syrup or HFCS
 0. Cured ham, sausages, and wieners that contain corn syrup, HFCS, or glucono-delta lactone (GDL)
 0. Luncheon meats and sandwich spreads that contain corn syrup or HFCS
Medicines to avoid:
 0. Dextrose is common in IV solutions.
 0. Most solid or liquid medicines and dietary supplements contain cornstarch. Inquire to the manufacturer, because excipients (additional ingredients) may not necessarily appear on the label.
Miscellaneous products to avoid:
 0. Bath or body powder (may contain corn starch)
 0. Corn oil is used in emollient creams and toothpastes.
 0. Corn syrup is often used as a texturizer and carrying agent in cosmetics.
 0. Envelopes, labels, stickers, stamps, and tape may contain corn.
 0. Plastic wrap, paper cups and plates can be coated with corn oil.
 0. Some plastic food wrappers contain corn.
 0. Sorbitol in oral hygiene products (mouthwash and toothpaste) is commercially produced from corn.
 0. Zest soap

Best bets
The following foods are good replacements for corn in the diet:
 0. Barley
 0. Buckwheat
 0. Millet
 0. Oats
 0. Potatoes
 0. Rice
 0. Rye
 0. Spelt (a type of wheat)
 0. Sweet potatoes
Wheat


Allergic to Gluten? 

 0. Do not eat anything that contains the following grains: wheat, rye, and barley.
 0. The following can be eaten in any amount: corn, potato, rice, soybeans, tapioca, arrowroot, carob, buckwheat, millet, amaranth and quinoa.
 0. Distilled white vinegar does not contain gluten.
 0. Malt vinegar does contain gluten.
Grains are used in the processing of many ingredients, so it will be necessary to seek out hidden gluten. The following terms found in food labels may mean that there is gluten in the product. 

 0. Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein (HVP), unless made from soy or corn
 0. Flour or Cereal products, unless made with pure rice flour, corn flour, potato flour, or soy flour
 0. Vegetable Protein unless made from soy or corn
 0. Malt or Malt Flavoring unless derived from corn
 0. Modified Starch or Modified Food Starch unless arrowroot, corn, potato, tapioca, waxy maize, or maize is used
 0. Vegetable Gum unless vegetable gums are carob bean gum, locust bean gum, cellulose gum, guar gum, gum arabic, gum aracia, gum tragacanth, xanthan gum, or vegetable starch
 0. Soy Sauce or Soy Sauce Solids unless you know they do not contain wheat
Any of the following words on food labels usually means that a grain containing gluten has been used 

 0. stabilizer
 0. starch
 0. flavoring
 0. emulsifier
 0. hydrolyzed
plant protein

Allergic to Wheat? 

 0. Barley
 0. Commercial Oats*
 0. Malt
 0. Couscous
 0. Durum
 0. Spelt
 0. Kamut
 0. Bulgar
 0. Farina
 0. Semolina
 0. Einkorn
 0. Farro _
Grains Allowed on a Gluten-Free Diet
 0. Rice
 0. Potato
 0. Corn
 0. Pure, uncontaminated oats*
 0. Quinoa
 0. Tapioca
 0. Buckwheat
 0. Yam
 0. Teff
 0. Amaranth
 0. Arrowroot flour
 0. Gelatin
 0. Xanthan gum) Added to wheat free, Gluten Free Breads
 0. Guar gum     )   ditto 
 0. Sorghum
 0. 
* According to the Canadian Celiac Association, clinical evidence confirms that eating pure, uncontaminated oats is safe in the amount of 50 to 70 grams per day by adults and 20 to 25 grams per day by children with celiac disease. However, some people may not tolerate even the purest uncontaminated oats. So speak to your doctor before introducing oats to a gluten-free diet.

Sweat-Free Baking with Special Flour Blend
Since no single flour can replace wheat flour, baking is the biggest challenge in a gluten-free kitchen. Carol Fenster, PhD, author of Gluten-Free Quick & Easy, suggested mixing 1.5 cups sorghum flour, 1.5 cups potato starch, and 1 cup tapioca flour together to use as a replacement for wheat flour when baking.

The Bottom Line
ALWAYS check food labels and look for the "Gluten-Free" claim or logo. Gluten isn't always found where you expect it to be. For instance, some chocolate or sweetened milk may contain malt or wheat starch. Processed meat like luncheon meat and frozen meat patties may contain fillers made from wheat. For a complete list of foods to avoid and gluten-free food products, refer to Gluten-Free Diet: A Comprehensive Resource Guide written by Shelley Case, RD. This book is a must-have!

Understanding Fiber
Soluble fiber slows down digestion in the stomach and intestines, thus stabilizing blood glucose levels, and may also increase the uptake of minerals and other nutrients during digestion. Insoluble fiber improves health in the intestinal tract by increasing stool volume and stimulating normal bowel contractions thus reducing passage-time through the colon. 

Continued .......


----------



## linicx

*Food Allergy List continued*

Good Sources of Fiber

Sources of insoluble fiber include: wheat, corn, rice, veggies and beans. 

Sources of *soluble fiber * include: citrus fruits, apples, mango, oats, dried apricots and beans (haricot, soybeans).

Seven Hidden Allergens
1. Toothpaste
“
Most major commercial brands of toothpaste are made mainly from sodium-based chemicals and include few common allergens. However, all-natural toothpastes, which include some of the more popular fluoride-free options, often use natural fruit extracts as flavorings, including citrus and strawberries.
2. Hand & Body Lotions
Beyond milk, here are but a few of the most common reaction-causing ingredients found in hand lotions:
 0. "Arachis oil" is derived from peanuts. Coconut, sesame, and tree nut oils are also found in many lotions.
 0. Wheat, oats, barley, and other grains appear as extracts.
 0. Citrus fruits are commonly used for scents, both as extracts and oils.
 0. 
3. Makeup
Lipstick includes waxes and pigments that are, in and of themselves, usually not allergenic. Some formulas, though, include wheat, and others include oils (especially sesame) as emollients. Foundation can include soy protein, among others, while oat flour is used to make some powdered makeup like blush and pressed powder.
4. Medications, Vitamins and Supplements
While most supplements and over-the-counter medications will have full ingredient lists on the packaging, (pay particular attention to the "inactive ingredients") you may need to ask your pharmacist for the product information for prescriptions. Allergens found in drug bindings include lactose and starch, which may be corn, potato, rice, or wheat starch in medications unless otherwise noted on the package. Those with shellfish allergies should also avoid glucosamine and any calcium supplements like coral calcium that are made from oyster shells or other shellfish.
5. Hair Products
Shampoo, conditioner, and even hair dye can include common allergens. Celiacs and those with wheat allergies should take special care, as one of the most common allergens in these products is wheat, either in the form of wheat germ or as hydrolyzed wheat protein. Other allergens in widely available hair products include citrus oils and extracts, mushroom oil, almond and other tree nut oils, and hydrolyzed soy protein.
6. Fruit and Vegetable Rinse
Some versions of FIT fruit and vegetable rinse, sold in supermarket produce sections, include two potential allergens: "starch" -- which again, could include corn, potato, rice, or wheat -- and grapefruit oil.
7. Adhesives
Wheat is a common ingredient in all sorts of adhesives and glues. Be especially aware of its potential presence on stamps and envelopes, where it may be most difficult to confirm ingredients. (Those with wheat allergies may wish to invest in an inexpensive envelope sealer and use exclusively self-adhesive stamps to avoid potentially having to lick wheat-tainted envelopes). Be especially aware of its potential presence on stamps and envelopes, where it may be most difficult to confirm ingredients. 

From Mayo Clinic: 
Tests can help confirm a wheat allergy, so you can take steps to avoid future and potentially worse reactions.

Not all reactions to wheat are caused by wheat allergy. Some people have a digestive reaction to a sticky protein called gluten that's found in wheat and other grains. This reaction to gluten differs from a wheat allergy. It can be caused by an inability to digest gluten (gluten intolerance) or by an allergic reaction to gluten known as Celiac Disease or gluten sensitive Enteropathy.
.


----------



## Alix

linicx, thanks for that list. WOW is it comprehensive! I had no idea about the toothpaste.


----------



## linicx

It needs to be a sticky in this forum. 

My daughter is dying. I spent 12-14 hours one night compiling it for her. 

Thanks for the kind remark .


----------



## Alix

I agree. Sticky it is. 

Pardon me if I intrude but is your daughter dying from her food allergies?


----------



## linicx

*Partly*

She's in the end stages of Lymphoma. She said she is wheat, soy, and corn intolerant. Its a complicated story. Radiation caused a blockage and several feet of her intestines were removed which left a short gut.- which turns the digestive system into a literal GIGO fast exit. When your body can't hold nutrients long enough to digest food you lose a lot of weight. My idea was to learn enough to create some kind of a diet she could tolerate that might help her gain some weight back. Unfortunately, she did not want to listen. 

Vets are very good MDs. The one thing both disciplines agree on is that rice, chicken and lamb are the most digestible foods. By the time I got her to listen, and I compiled the list, she was already in hospice care. The average lifespan of Lymphoma is 2.5-3 years. It is an incredibly painful death like lung cancer.  

Additionally my spouse is on a restricted fat, cholesterol and salt diet due to a failed bypass. Only one artery is functional. Keeping that arteru clog free is of utmost importance since the body naturally over produceses cholesterol. Apperntly in this family it is in the genes. It did not show up until after they were over 65 and retired. My spouse and two brothers had heart surgery the same month in November 1997. The brothers have since died of cancer. In the meantime my spouse developed COPD and IPF. We are going into the fifth year with it. Six is the average lifespan of a IPF patient who is not elegible for a transplant. 

Ever since the lung diagnosis I have changed the furnace filter every two weeks. No window has been opened either at any time of year because of the mold that is present in soil. You must have clean air inside the house because there is no clean air outside the house. Since I began the filter business, and I do not knowingly allow anyone who is sick in the house,  there has been no flu or colds in four years.  

I use the 3M 1200 or higher filters. It is amazing how dirty it gets in 14 days. And I also believe a sick patient can benefit from Stress Tab vitamins as a sick body is in a state of chronic stress. They are also good for the chef who has a physically demanding job and long hours. 

Since fat is a concern, I not only skin, and defat broths, I also make my own hamburger. With a good processor and good mixer I can almost do the impossible while i control fat and salt intake. The end result has been consistent good heart exams and easily corrected INR irregularities. . . 

On another note, I'm happy the list found a permanent home.  Thanks!


----------



## Alix

I can certainly see why you were motivated to create this list. Thank you so much for sharing it. May I also say WOW to you? It takes a lot of love and discipline to do what you've been doing for your spouse. Well done. I hope you have more than the average time together.


----------



## Jikoni

It's kind of you Linicix to share this with us after your extensive research. It's always good to have the knowledge. I am so sorry about what you are all going through. Here's a hug from me.


----------



## ChefJune

Wow, linicx! I thought I was the only one with the _whole_ list of corn allergens!  After many years of being unable to eat corn, any corn products, or any product containing corn syrup, I am now able to eat small amounts of corn (such as on the cob, cornbread, popcorn). However, even the slightest amount of corn syrup causes me to get hives. 
Thanks for sharing your extensive research. I am so sorry for the reason you went on this journey. Sending you hugs! 

One of my favorite grains to cook, eat and serve is millet. I start by toasting the grains dry in a skillet until they pop like little corn kernels. Then I cook it like rice into risottos or pilafs. It is really tasty as well as nutritious.

A very bad ingredient that is in almost all commercial toothpastes is Triclostan. It is so poisonous that swallowing  a small amount may kill a small child. If you read the labels on toothpaste carefully, you will see the warnings to contact the Poison Control Center.  I wonder why this has been hidden for so long?


----------



## linicx

Alix said:


> I can certainly see why you were motivated to create this list. Thank you so much for sharing it. May I also say WOW to you? It takes a lot of love and discipline to do what you've been doing for your spouse. Well done. I hope you have more than the average time together.



Thirty-five years in food service will discipline the most reluctant. I was lucky as I worked with some wonderful chefs and I learned a lot just by hanging out in the kitchen when I could. 

The first time I met Konrad, he was Swiss/German, was early Saturday night. He just pulled a prime rib out. I introduced myself and hung around a little bit. What did I want? One bite of fat off the prime. He looked at me as if I had just grown two horns.  What for? To eat. He gave ot to me and watched. I said the fat will tell me how good the prime is. (I didn't know at this time he didn't order anything but Prime Grade beef.) It was weekly routine for almost five years. We worked well together. Konrad, his sous chef, and Lee, a retired chef, could quicly put out 250 dinners and rarely said a word. It was like a ghost town in the kitchen.. Thirty minutes later the kitchen was clean and they were gone. Konrad never asked anyone to do what he could not do, and and he never left a dirty station. I took some of those bad habits with me when I cooked. That was 40 years ago. I'd kill for one of those good old white aprons. 

I have my traveling apron. I want to send you the picture. Its been in four states and two countries - including Canada. I'll even throw in a recipe that you have probably do not know.


----------



## linicx

ChefJune said:


> Wow, linicx! I thought I was the only one with the _whole_ list of corn allergens!  After many years of being unable to eat corn, any corn products, or any product containing corn syrup, I am now able to eat small amounts of corn (such as on the cob, cornbread, popcorn). However, even the slightest amount of corn syrup causes me to get hives.



Hives????  I hope you carry an Epi-pen. I do. I stepped in chiggers and had hives every where except my eyes and throat for almost nine months. I looked like a Dalmation. I got antibiotics, Medrol and Zyrtec. And I selpt round the clock for 4 months. The nurse said she had never seen anything like it. Me either. I'd never seen a hive. I've been pretty sensitive to bug bites ever since. And four years later I was diagnosed with an incurable skin disease. 

If I had your problems with corn,  I wouldn't look at it, much less taste it. Allergies are very strange in that they show up when you least expect it. One of the unexpected is you suddnely cannot breathe because your throat swells shut. I don't think the risk is worth corn. Seriously, I think it is one thing to have a sensitivity and quite another to have an allergy. The fact that corn syrup gives you hives, suggests to me that you are highly allergic to something in the plant. When I think about it, I don't believe I would handle corn or any corn product withont gloves.


----------



## linicx

Jikoni said:


> It's kind of you Linicix to share this with us after your extensive research. It's always good to have the knowledge. I am so sorry about what you are all going through. Here's a hug from me.



Thank you for the hug. I have a wonderful friend who lives in Switzerland. Which country do you like to cook in best and why?  I'm curious. I know nothing about European or Kenyan appliances or the foods available - except what I see on American TV.  

Knowledge is the one thing no can steal and you cannot give it away.


----------



## Jikoni

I am Kenyan, and live in Switzerland with my Irish hubby and two kids. I just about cook anything for the love of cooking. I  wanted to share Kenyan cuisine with others, and it's a great feeling hence the many Kenyan recipes. Food to me is like poetry if you don't share it, then what's the point! It's like lighting a lamp and putting it under the table.

P/S From one mum to another, I can only imagine your heartache over your daughter's illness. Hope you find some comfort somehow.


----------



## linicx

Jikoni said:


> I am Kenyan, and live in Switzerland with my Irish hubby and two kids. I just about cook anything for the love of cooking. I  wanted to share Kenyan cuisine with others, and it's a great feeling hence the many Kenyan recipes. Food to me is like poetry if you don't share it, then what's the point! It's like lighting a lamp and putting it under the table.
> 
> P/S From one mum to another, I can only imagine your heartache over your daughter's illness. Hope you find some comfort somehow.



Actually I don't feel and I don't really want too. I'm numb. It the only way I can cope. Kris will be the second child I lose to death in 4 years.  

I wondeer if you could find a simple Kenyan receipe for us?. I live in rural Aneruca. I am surrounded by farms and ranches.. Without driving 50 I can only get basic foods: beef, chicken, pork, carrots, celery, Bell,  Pepper, sweet and whiite potatoes, mushrooms, asparagus in season, green beans in season, brocolli and brussel sprouts. and pf course milk, creams, chicken livers, It is basic American farm food.  I don't see well enough to read cookbooks anymore so I kinda depend upon others who post recipes I can read online. 

I have to be very careful about the sprouts and brocolli because of the *nigh* amount of Vitamin K. It upsets the balance of the blood thinner my spouse takes. Rat poison is very dangerous drug. It doesn't damage to the heart. It causes the doctor to freak out and order blood tests every three days for two weeks.  

FYI: There are only two vegetables in the American diet that do not have vitamin K. Parsnip is one. I don't remember the other; I think it is in the same family as celery. 

Thank you for your concern. It really is appreciated.


----------



## LPBeier

In light of a discussion in the baking thread, I thought it was appropriate to bring this forward again.  When you are in the middle of special diet cooking or allergies it is sometimes hard to remember that some people aren't aware of them or how serious they can be.

Linicx has taken the time to educate all of us and to tell her story.  I think it is a very good read for everyone.


----------



## macro_grp02

That's a long list you got there. It takes a lot of patience and love to make that list. Kudos to you.


----------



## lmas8

I eat gluten-free.  It is really great to see that people are recognizing this allergy and helping those who suffer from it.  I am happy that the word is getting out about gluten-free items.  The flour replacement recipe is very helpful thanks!


----------



## cmarchibald

Greetings.  I just joined the forum today and stopped in to review the food allergy list.  This is indeed impressive and I want to thank you first for sharing it as well as share my condolences of the condition of your daughter's health.  Unfortunately, I can relate (to a degree).

My sister has quite a large number of food allergies, some of which are related to what you have listed.  She has had to go on a completely organic, vegetarian diet with absolute zero processed foods and beverages in order to restore her health (which was rapidly deteriorating and threatening her business) to a manageable point.

I got off lucky....as far as foods are concerned to my knowledge I have only a zinc allergy(airborne allergens are another matter).  I have known about my zinc allergy for some years now, but only recently came to appreciate how sick it was making me.  Just by stopping my multivitamin which contained a megadose of zinc, my general well-being improved about 60%.  Then I started doing research to determine which foods may contain high levels of zinc (respective to our daily recommended dose).

The list I've found through various websites includes:
* Most beef cuts 
    * Lean Ground beef 
    * Beef liver 
    * Oysters 
    * Most pork cuts 
    * Baked beans 
    * Lentils 
    * Kidney beans 
    * Mussels 
    * Shrimp 
    * Chicken (dark meat) 
    * Cheddar cheese 
    * Yogurt 
    * White rice 
    * Chickpeas 
    * Almonds 
    * Walnuts 

Unfortunately this list made up a rather significant portion of my diet.  After my research into the symptoms experienced by zinc allergy  sufferers I decided I should experiment with monitoring my intake of  certain foods and even trying some meat replacement by subbing in tofu  with some of my favorite recipes. 

I even started keeping a food diary to monitor what I was having a  reaction to.  I started discovering some foods make me break out in a  rash, some aggravate my respiratory allergies, some cause me to be  irritable, unable to focus, etc. 

The conclusion is clear:  All these years when I've been miserably  sick with allergies, at least part of the blame lies with my zinc  intake.  Since I started monitoring and reducing the zinc in my diet, I  have experienced about a 90% improvement in the frequency and severity  of my allergy symptoms.  And of all the foods I react to, I have the  most severe reaction to red meat.

I thought I would share this with your list here, in case there are other zinc allergy sufferers present.  This seems to be a relatively new development (at least our understanding of it) as zinc is still widely considered to be an immune system booster and a healthy thing.  For most people it seems that it is a healthy thing to intake.  But for those of us allergic to it, we may not realize how sick it is making us.

I am thankful that the Internet makes it easier for regular people to find this kind of information and share it with one another.  When my sister was first diagnosed with her yeast allergy, Candida was not a word most doctors had even heard of and most of them rejected it as a "false illness"....just a fancy name for some nondescript symptoms.  Those are the physicians that think allergies means stuffy noses and itchy eyes, and don't understand that allergies truly affect your entire being.

This is my first post here.  After my allergy experiences and my sister's allergy experiences, and the numerous other health issues that exist in my family, I had already made some very significant changes to my diet....and by necessity, what I cook, where I buy my food and how I cook it.  After seeing Food Inc recently I have determined that I need to make even more radical changes in my diet to preserve my long-term health.  This is especially challenging because I live and work in Kuwait...where almost all food is produced somewhere else and flown or shipped in.  Finding true organic products with a small carbon footprint is challenging.  When I try to switch to locally produced goods bought from small markets, I have to deal with labels in Arabic that I cannot read.  But I am definitely making improvements.

I joined this forum to get some ideas and share some of my lessons learned about healthy cooking.  I absolutely love to cook and I look forward to interacting with each of you.


----------



## Alix

Wow! Thank you for sharing your story and your acquired knowledge. I sure hope that we can in some small way help in your personal journey.


----------



## cmarchibald

Thanks, Alix!  If we all share our knowledge there is nothing to lose.  I look forward to conversing with you all.


----------



## linicx

Some of the things I learned to do is out of necessity. I don't entirely trust food commercials, commercial processing, or most fast food chains. I am not convinced the stabilizers that give food an extended shelf life is healthy. If sea salt does not contain stabilizers why should it be in the salt we buy in grocery stores? 

I think food labels should be simple to understand and honest. If I buy a can of chili beans, I should know what bean is in it. Maybe every store should have a food guide -- is every red bean a kidney bean? It is a question I cannot answer. 

I learned to make my own hamburger and stew meat long ago. It is a lot of work to remove all the fat, bone, and connecting tissue to get pure meat. I don't know how much zinc it contains, but I do know I feel better when I do. I remove about 3/4 pound of fat, etc.. in every 3# of meat I process at home. If I need grease I can add peanut oil. I skin chicken. I make most of my soup from scratch. 

Airborne allergens are a risky at my house due to lung diseases. I firmly believe that the furnace filters that trap and remove allergens, bacteria, virus, mold spores, dust. pet dander, and the dust from super fine grains of sand does make a difference. I change mine about every 15 days. When I do not my spouse has more breathing problems. I've been doing this nearly 5 years. The IPF is actually improving when it should not. I firmly believe that where we lives makes a difference. There are certain desert plants that make people sick. I have a problem with leaf mold when I live too close to trees and some plants. I believe that in some cases too much humidity inside the house is a problem in how it reacts with the things we like such as carpeting and curtains - in some cases paint. I also believe the water we drink and cook with should be tested regularly. We have too much Nitrogen in our water. I know only drink and cook with water that is labeled as reverse osmosis. The other thing I did, due to my skin disease was switch to all natural laundry, body, hair and dish soaps that contain no tar or wood ash,and I only use Potassium Salt in my water softner as it is eco-friendly for plants, animals and people. All the little the changes have slowly but surely made a difference in our lives. . 

Medicine is an imperfect science. Doctors do not know everything and they refuse to police themselves when they should. There are some really. really good physicians. Unfortunately there are too many that bury their mistakes. I could write a book of medical horror stories - but it would never get published. The good news is medicine has improved considerably since my mother had Polio in 1923. Maybe in the next 100 years the ailments of today will be a page in history, too. We can only hope.  















33 
.


----------



## cmarchibald

Well said, linicx!  Couldn't agree more.  My first job after college had an insurance policy that wasn't through one of the "major players" in the insurance industry.  As such, my choice of physicians was somewhat limited.  That said, I was very blessed to happen upon a clinic near my office that took my insurance policy and was staffed entirely with physicians and nurses that wholeheartedly embraced holistic healing combined with conventional medicine.  It was extraordinary to have both a GP and a GYN who treated me like a whole person, rather than a walking container of ailments.  When I changed jobs and my insurance no longer covered that clinic, I continued to use their services.  I was struggling on an entry-level income in an expensive city but it was worth the extra money out of my pocket to know I was being treated like a human being by a physician who truly cared about my well-being.  I was very sad when he left Atlanta and I had to change doctors.

But thanks to my experiences with that clinic, I have been very discerning with my choice of physicians and how I treat my own health.  I had other reasons to start paying strict attention to my health:  both my parents were diagnosed with Type II diabetes around that time, my sister's health issues were already well entrenched and I had just lost my 2nd aunt (both in their 40s) to breast cancer.  With both my parents and my sister battling health problems that stemmed from food, it became apparent to me that I needed to begin very strict attention to what I eat.

I'm not where you are just yet, linicx.  I spent 5.5 years working in Iraq as a civilian contractor, and couldn't cook my own meals there.  I was relegated to whatever was served in the dining facility and sold in the post exchange.  I tried my best to eat well, but unless you're buying fresh ingredients and preparing things from scratch there's not much you can do to improve your diet.  When I moved to Kuwait in October of last year I vowed to fix all that.  Since it had been so long, I had to start by learning how to cook again!  Now I'm making little changes every couple of weeks and it's making a big difference.

Thankfully my boyfriend is also very health conscious and environmentally sensitive, so he completely supports the changes I want to make and is happy to adjust his diet alongside mine.  I stopped cooking with processed insta-meal type stuff a long time ago....no Uncle Bens flavored instant rice packages or canned veggies for me.  I buy all that stuff fresh.  One good thing about being in the Middle East is that naturally produced rice is plentiful and cheap.

Right now my big focus is on meat.  This is a hard one for me because I am a voracious carnivore.  I LOVE MEAT!!!  Especially steak, oh my goodness do I love a well cooked fine cut of beef.  But I don't discriminate!  I love all kinds of meat (except liver, which I'm not sure counts as meat).  That said I've recently become concerned about the amount and quality of meat in my diet.

I had already significantly reduced my beef intake because of the zinc allergy.  Reducing my beef intake meant increasing my chicken and fish intake (fish is also plentiful and cheap here).  However lately I've been doing a lot of reading about the commercial food industry and "over-fishing".  I'm willing to bet that there are a lot of people like me out there that are beginning to realize the multiple ill effects of too much red meat (especially the mass-produced corn-fed beef they churn out in the US) as well as the potential side effects of antibiotic-fed-genetically-modified poultry.  My sister's considerable health problems were partially attributed to long-term over-exposure to antibiotics, for example.  I'm concerned that awakening to these realities, more consumers like myself will begin shifting the balance of meat intake in their diet from beef/chicken to fish....especially because fish is very, very healthy for you!  If the fisheries are already overburdened with demand, what will happen in 5-10 years if more people like me eat fish several times per week instead of beef or chicken?

The solution, at least for me I think, is to go back towards our roots as humans.  Humans were never intended to consume meat with every meal.  It is only part of our diet....yet the cheapness and accessibility of meat (why are steaks cheaper than veggies now??) has made many western cultures accustomed to the notion that no meal is complete without meat.

I will never be a vegetarian, let me get that right out there!  And I'm far from saying meat is bad for you...it is not.  It IS part of your balanced diet.  But I think we in Western and some Eastern cultures (Middle East comes to mind) have "overbalanced" our diet with meat.  I discussed this with my boyfriend this morning and we've decided to limit our meat meals to 3-4 dinners per week.  The rest will be vegetarian.  I'm starting tonight.

Sorry for the excessively long post!  I'm just excited to have a group of people to discuss this with.  Thank you for reading and please share your thoughts.


----------



## linicx

I think it is hard to share your thoughts in a short post as we live in two different areas of the worlds. Youfi are lucky that you have an abundance of fresh fruits and vegetables. Give me avacado, dates, raspberries and tomatoes and I am happy.  

One of the things I created for the summer is a salmon salad. I add red onion rings, black olives, tomatoes, croutons, spinach  or other greens - but not head lettuce as there is no nutritional value - and a light vinegar and oil dressing. I use sea salt, granulated garlic and black pepper if I need it.  I do the same basic thing add pasta - not noodles - and mis it with a bit of fat-free Miracle Whip and real mayo. You can substitute tuna or chicken. Its hot weather food. It's not terribly high in cholesterol, fat or sodium. It is better when it is icy cold. 

I never liked beef liver; it is too bitter. Chicken livers and gizzards are called variety meats here. I lightly flour liver and fry it in peanut oil with ions and fresh mushrooms. Drain it. Then I add a little brown gravy and serve it over rice. 

Gizzards have a very pleasant flavor but if they aren't cooked correctly, it is like trying to eat a tennis ball. Cover and cook in water over a low heat with a whole onions,  celery, carrots and a little sea salt. They will be a little chewy - like a good steak. Remove and throw away the onion. Set the rest aside and bring the broth to a boil. Add noodles and fresh sliced mushrooms. While the noodles are cooking I slice the gizzards, carrots and celery. When the noodles are cooked. I add the gizzards and veggies and thicken the broth with a little cornstarch. Either is a good meal on a cold day and relatively inexpensive to fix. I use no-yolk pasta. 

Another thing I discovered is a poor man's chicken soup. Instead of chicken and noodles I add potato chunks and veggies and serve it with fresh hot bread. Fruits and sometimes some cheese. make a good desert. 

Living where you do, you should be able to adapt any of these recipes to your diet as they are basic meat, fish or chicken, &  rice, noodles or potatoes. .


----------



## Claire

Hmmm ... just started looking at this line because my sis tells me her son had an anaphylactic reaction this week and it seems that they aren't sure what caused it.  He's had problems in the mornings before, but this time it was severe enough to ambulance him to the hospital and he now has an epi-pen.  Since it always happens in the mornings, I'm betting on some kind of nuts (lots of breakfast foods contain nuts).


----------



## Claire

I want to add one suggestion; and absolutely NOT until you talk to your doctor.  But instant mashed potatoes make a great thickener for soups and stews, and also make a super crust for frying (use the flakes, not the "buds").  Talk to your doc first, bring in a package to make sure none of the other ingredients are something you cannot have.


----------



## linicx

*I would do this*

Anaphylacatic reaction can kill. If it was my child I would immediately replace the store bought cereaos with a certified all-natural rice or oat cereal that has no additives or stabilizers, and I would not buy cows milk. I would probably buy goat's milk until I found the root cause..  

If you read the contents, you may find that many of the  store cereals are   processed in plants that also process nuts, wheat, gluteen, corn, soy and milk products. Even Cheerios Whole Grain Oat cereal contains corn startch, salat and atabilizers. Uncooked Oats - not instant - may be the only cereal that does not contain additives - but I wouldn't bet on it. 

You can also thicken with rice flour andmaybe Arrowroot..  .


----------



## TyPiece

*Allegry List - Help Fill in the gaps!*

More and more I'm seeing people or special requests and claiming  allergy. I'm not down with that. If you don't like something tell me  straight. My frustration at this growing trend has caused me to spawn  this list. If anyone  doesnt see something on that you are allergic to  let me know so I can further my effort. Only the common names are listed  as Hal d 1  or 
Tha c 1  probably wont mean anything to anyone accept molecular biologists.

Stay healthy everyone!

Here it is (hopefully):

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Abalone,   perlemoen[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Acerola[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Alaska   Pollock[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Parvalbumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Almond[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - 2S albumin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Conglutin Gamma[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Amandin - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Prunin, 11S Globulin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aniseed[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Apple[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Non specific lipid transfer protein (nsLTP)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Apricot[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Non specific lipid transfer protein; LTP 1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Avocado[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Chitinase class I[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Banana[/FONT] - P[FONT=&quot]rofilin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Barley[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Gamma-3 hordein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Non-specific lipid transfer protein (nsLTP)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bell   pepper[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Osmotin-like protein[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Brazil   nut[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]2S albumin protein, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Excelsin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Buckwheat -  *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]fancy chemical names*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cabbage[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Camomile[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Carp[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Parvalbumin[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Carrot - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Extracellular protein 2, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cyclophilin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cashew[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Anacardein, 13S globulin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2S albumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Castor   bean[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]2S albumin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 11S crystalloid protein[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Celery,   Celeriac[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Profilin[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Cherry[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Thaumatin family, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]non specific lipid transfer[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]protein   (nsLTP), [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Profilin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chestnut[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Non-specific lipid transfer protein, nsLTP[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chickpea,   garbanzo, bengal gram - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2S albumin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]11S storage protein,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] globulin, cupin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cocoa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN
Coconut[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Cocosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cod[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Gelatine[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cotton   seed[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - 2S albumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Courgette, zucchini[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Crab[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Date[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egg Whites   (hen's egg)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Apovitellenin VI[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] Apoprotein B[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Ovomucin[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , Immunoglobulin IgY[/FONT],
         [FONT=&quot]Apovitellenin I,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Vitellenin, VLDLP II[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Ovomucoid,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Ovalbumin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], conalbumin, ovotransferrin[/FONT],
         [FONT=&quot]Lysozyme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egg   Yolks (hen’s egg)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Serum albumin, alpha-livetin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fig[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Fish[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Flax   seed, linseed[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Frog,   edible[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Alpha-parvalbumin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Beta-parvalbumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Garden   plum - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]non specific lipid transfer protein (nsLTP[/FONT])
[FONT=&quot]Garlic[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Alliin lyase,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Alliinase[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Grape[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Chitinase class I protein,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Thaumatin-like protein[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hazelnut - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]non-specific Lipid Transfer Protein,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Vicilin, 7S seed storage globulin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Corylin, 11S globulin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kiwi   fruit; chinese goosebrerry[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Thaumatin-like protein[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Lentil[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Lettuce[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lobster[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lupin or   Lupine[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lychee[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mackerel[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Parvalbumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Maize,   corn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - non-specific lipid tranfer protein (ns-LTP)[/FONT], [FONT=&quot]Alpha-Zeins,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Trypsin inhibitor,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Activated Hageman factor (XIIA)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mango[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Melon[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Cucumisin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Profilin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] PR-1 (Pathogenesis-related protein (Fragments))[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Milk,   cow[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Bovine Serum Albumin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Alpha-Lactalbumin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Lactose synthase B protein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Beta-Casein, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alpha S2-Casein,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Kappa-Casein,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Immunoglobulin, immunoglobin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Lactoferrin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Lactotransferrin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Beta-Lactoglobulin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alpha S1-Casein[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mustard[/FONT] -[FONT=&quot] 2S albumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Oats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Oyster[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Papaya[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Papain[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Peach[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - non-specific lipid tranfer protein (ns-LTP), [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Profilin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Peanut;   ground nuts; monkey nuts[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Agglutinin[/FONT], [FONT=&quot]Oleosin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Conarachin, 7S globulin, vicillin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2S albumin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Arachin, glycinin, 11S storage protein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Profilin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pear[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pecan[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Persimmon[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pine   nuts - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pineapple - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bromelain[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pomegranate - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Poppy   seed[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]UNKNOWN[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Potato[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]- Patatin B1[/FONT][FONT=&quot], cathepsin D proteinase inhibitor, cysteine protease inhibitor[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pumpkin[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Profilin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rice[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Rice Allergenic Protein (RAP), [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Trypsin/alpha-amylase inhibitor, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Glyoxalase I,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] alpha-Globulin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rye - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gamma-70 secalin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gamma-35 secalin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Salmon[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Parvalbumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sesame[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Seed maturation protein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Beta-globulin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]7S seed storage globulin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shrimp,   black tiger shrimp - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tropomyosin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Arginine kinase[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shrimp,   brown shrimp[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shrimp,   greasyback shrimp[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shrimp,   Indian prawn[/FONT][FONT=&quot] -Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shrimp,   Neptune rose shrimp - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Arginine kinase,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] arginine[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shrimp,   white shrimp[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Snail[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Soybean,   Soya - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Beta-Conglycinin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Conglycinin,[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]7S   globulin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Trypsin inhibitor,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Profilin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Glycinin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], 2S Albumin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Methionine rich protein[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Squid[/FONT] - T[FONT=&quot]ropomyosin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Strawberry[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Bet v 1 homologue[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sunflower   seed[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tomato[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Beta-fructofuranosidase[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tuna - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Parvalbumin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Turnip
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Walnut[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - 7S globulin; vicilin-like protein,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] non-specific lipo transfer protein(ns-LTP)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wheat[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Omega-5 gliadin, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alpha-amylase inhibitor 0.53, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lipid Transfer Protein LTP1, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Alpha Gliadin

P.S.  I already noticed onion isnt in there![/FONT]


----------



## CWS4322

Re: Pine nuts. My allergist told me to stay away from ginko as well as pine nuts. Fortunately, I'm not allergic to other nuts, just pine nuts.


----------



## TyPiece

Onions contain sulfites which may cause allergic reactions. I'm still trying to nail down which enzyme group it applies to.

From vitaminsofhealth.com:

"More *minor dangers of ginkgo biloba* include a possible  allergic reaction. If you are allergic to plants in the same family as  ginkgo (Ginkgoaceae) or to things like *mango rind*, sumac, poison ivy and  poison oak, you are likely to have an increased risk of allergy to  ginkgo".

Have you ever had a reaction to mango?

Another p.s.  I am allergic to Guinea Pigs (a.k.a. Cuy in Peru where they eat them) but I have never eaten one so I don't know if that counts. X-P


----------



## fullcooking

Thanks for your time to compile a complete list.May i use your list as my reference?


----------



## cave76

StarKist Selects® Low Sodium Chunk Light Tuna in Water

If you have dietary restrictions or allergies to any of these ingredients, you might want to try* StarKist Low Sodium Chunk Light or Very Low Sodium Chunk White Tuna in cans* (which contains only tuna and water). *

Also, StarKist Gourmet Choice® Solid Light Tuna Fillet, packed in water or olive oil, does not contain vegetable broth.

Frequently Asked Questions | StarKist

The 'pouches' usually contain vegetable broth which MAY contain soy. Soybeans aren't always used for the broth but it would be safer to consider it is.


----------

